

Google employees secretly living in the Googleplex - BrandonMarc
http://www.businessinsider.com/employees-who-live-at-google-2014-9

======
cblock811
Good for these guys. I thought of getting a camper and doing something
similar, but just like the comforts of having a 'home'.

------
voltagex_
Article is a good summary, quora thread is www.quora.com/Which-Googler-holds-
the-record-for-living-at-Google-HQ

